# WHATS THE BEST OPTI SPARK TO GET??



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM looking for buy a new distributer cap or opti spark as known for the lt1s, whats some good 1s, so whats a good 1 to pick up?? thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cardone at the parts store are the worst, followed by anything under or around $100 on ebay. Accel, msd are good, but the best is ac delco but its the priciest


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow really ac delco is higher than msd?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Original delco ones were designed to last 100k miles and have only improved since. One big part of optis is the scanning eye sensor inside, gm used mitsubishi ones factory and all other optis you buy have mexican or who knows what in there and nothing stands up to the mitsubishi sensor


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so you saying ac delco is the way to go,how would i know im getting a newer delco with the mitsubishi inside than the older delcos woth non mitsus?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so you saying ac delco is the way to go,how would i know im getting a newer delco with the mitsubishi inside than the older delcos woth non mitsus?


All delcos have them, your original one has it and the new ones have it. They are like $400 tho, that's a lot of money but there's some that go through a few of those cheapy ones til they get lucky and find a good one. Accel and msd ones don't get too bad of ratings.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn a ac delco opti is $400


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so dont get those Duralast/Ignition Rotor


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> All delcos have them, your original one has it and the new ones have it. They are like $400 tho, that's a lot of money but there's some that go through a few of those cheapy ones til they get lucky and find a good one. Accel and msd ones don't get too bad of ratings.


:thumbsup: or you can call Team-C in Lakewood California, they have all kinds of hi-performance parts and I'm sure they will be able to help you.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> All delcos have them, your original one has it and the new ones have it. They are like $400 tho, that's a lot of money but there's some that go through a few of those cheapy ones til they get lucky and find a good one. Accel and msd ones don't get too bad of ratings.


:thumbsup: or you can call Team-C in Lakewood California, they have all kinds of hi-performance parts and I'm sure they will be able to help you.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just seen on my motor the privious owner installed a accell opti already but dont know how long ago was that plus want to be on the safe side anyways


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ac delco/end topic. Anything else and you will be doing the job all over again. I've done my fair share of these and suggest replacing the water pump at the same time as well.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im doing the whole 9, water pump,thermastat,radiater pluugs and wires,what else should i change out on these lt1s?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Ac delco/end topic. Anything else and you will be doing the job all over again. I've done my fair share of these and suggest replacing the water pump at the same time as well.


please listen to this man,if you dont you will be sorry and thinking about us the whole time while u do the job all over again,ac delco is meant for a 100k miles accel/duralast/cardone/bosch is not and msd last only 30-60k depending on driving conditions,and thery're still not worth it cus you can have the slightest misfire because of it,and the slightest misfire on an lt1 can be felt alot and all over the vehicle


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buy a timing cover kit cuz you want to change the seals in the timing cover and it will come with water pump gaskets.

There's lots of other things you could change but if its not broke don't fix it yet. Things are cheap for this motor but if I start rambling off things it will add up in money quick


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok well ac delco it is, let me ask yall this then,whats the best spark plugs and spark plug wires for these motors, i heard ngk plugs were good?? or should i go ac delco plugs to? what about wires then? thanks guys for the feedback this is really going to help out on things i need to get at parts store soon:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ok well ac delco it is, let me ask yall this then,whats the best spark plugs and spark plug wires for these motors, i heard ngk plugs were good?? or should i go ac delco plugs to? what about wires then? thanks guys for the feedback this is really going to help out on things i need to get at parts store soon:thumbsup:


Use the original delco plugs, I believe they are platinum plus delcos 41-906. Plug wires don't matter much but the way they are run originally makes them very hard to route. I bought a set on ebay for lt1 motors made by AIP they are a lot thicker which prevents arching like the stock wires and they are longer so you can route them away from the block and exhaust which is nice I find. They were like $40


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been running Ngk plugs for around 15k miles and no complaints at all. Theres a few topics about lt1 maintenance an best plugs and all that over at impalassforum.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so this is what i need? damn advanceauto parts go for almost 600?? http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_Distributor-ACDelco_18050097-P_218_R%7CGRPTUNEAMS_____


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so this is what i need? damn advanceauto parts go for almost 600?? http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...stributor-ACDelco_18050097-P_218_R|GRPTUNEAMS_____


try bennet auto supply theyre ac delco distributors


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=271963

also they are $383 from rockauto.com if you use the 5% discount code and send in your old opti


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn mine aaint factory its a accel! but fuck it 50 bucks aint shit,wow straight from factory sounds like a good deal,thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so you have to buy the harness to then??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some come with it, otherwise they are $25 on ebay. The oe one had problems so new ones are better wire or somethin


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^exactly.....and good point about the harness, its a updated version


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok cool guess ill swoop the harness with the opti,what kinda warrenty does the opti have anyway??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Good question. Someone on the impalassforum got a bad delco one out of the box and it was replaced. Other than that I've never seen anyone wear out a new delco opti so they must last. I seen some people on that site had some for sale for 350, they're saying they've jumped up to 700 for new ones and 400 for remans


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got damnn 7 hun jeez


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

They seen what msd was chargin so they figured why not


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

jesus! i thaought msd ones was like 2-3 hundred tho?


----------

